# Scum frog



## scumbass

What is yalls favorite color of the scum frog, if you use one?


----------



## diver_sniper

Spro Frog. Any color back with a white belly. Going to try all black this year and see what happens.


----------



## quackkilla

diver_sniper said:


> Spro Frog. Any color back with a white belly. Going to try all black this year and see what happens.


spro frog is the only way to go...its pretty much all i fish...i prefer the yellow colored ones but the green is also good. They are expensive though but worth every penny


----------



## murphdog

color seems to matter in my last bass tournament they showed a preference, so dark green when its cloudy and white with green frog print on it when its sunny, both from southern lure company i aslo like a grey mouse/rat, it has a different profile and they really crush it.


----------



## cut'em

I always go with all white. The fish can't see anything but the under belly, if that. Oftentimes they're honing in on the movement above. I found that frog fishing is all a timing thing for the hook up. I've watched guys yank the bait right out of the area because the fish may have missed it the first time and because they were using black or green they couldn't see the bait was still there. I'm sure that has happened to all of you out there. Stick with white and wait till it's gone before setting the hook. You'll be amazed how a fish can miss it the first time, then with a slight twitch he's all over it again. Can't do that if you've set the hook and the frog nows behind you.


----------



## Jig Master

I have had good results with the frogs that come packaged like pastic worms, where you rig them yourself. Just hold the rod high, work them on top, save a bunch of money over those fancy pre made up frogs and the fish will never know the difference.


----------



## Sam I am

Here's my Scum Frog biggin' and my Fishin' Buddy. CPR.


----------



## spentwings

Nice! 5-6 lbs maybe?
And a great photo!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sam I am

Went out on Saturday night with Scum Frogs again...pulled 7 bass and missed 3 more. The biggest were 19.5" and 18". The others were still a lot of fun, but pretty light in comparison to the biggins'. The only bummer was I also lost all of my best color (watermelon) to pike. Oh well...I'll get more.


----------

